# keyboard arrow joystick



## g4m3rof1337

i was lookin around for pictures on google and typed something *forgot what i typed*
 but found that someone had put a little thumb joystick over the arrow keys like turn right u hit right key and exc it looked pretty cool and useful any one think i should try and make one...?


----------



## Ku-sama

they used to make them for PS1 controllers too...


----------



## sup2jzgte

Thats kind of cool, I'm going to have to do a google search and see what I come up with


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ok....
ill check my history and post


----------



## g4m3rof1337

http://home.pages.at/mircosoft/Joystick.JPG


----------



## sup2jzgte

g4m3rof1337 said:


> http://home.pages.at/mircosoft/Joystick.JPG



I thats cool, any build diagram with it?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

no =/ not that i can find
 buuuuuuuuut seeing how iam so bored ill try n draw one and post it to see if it will work to get feedback on it


----------



## sup2jzgte

g4m3rof1337 said:


> no =/ not that i can find
> buuuuuuuuut seeing how iam so bored ill try n draw one and post it to see if it will work to get feedback on it



Go for it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ok drawing by hand will not work lol for me 
 but iam going to find some other stuff on it maybe round up a few materials and iam spending teh night at a friends house tonight so..minimal work will be done tonight but i got acouple hours so just stay posted over the week hopefully ill have something soon


----------

